# Segmented pen



## MrWright (Oct 11, 2010)

PSI Segmented Pen, w/Beth. Olive in the feet of Cactus flying dragon.


----------



## jaeger (Oct 17, 2010)

Nice pen and Cool Dragon!


----------

